
Apple considering letting users change default email, browser, music apps in iOS - tapper
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/02/apple-is-considering-letting-users-change-default-email-browser-music-apps-in-ios/
======
gnicholas
This would be great! Of course, a big beneficiary of this policy change would
be Google, since Chrome and Gmail would presumably be two of the most-
switched-to apps.

I'd love to be able to use Firefox Focus as a default browser, especially for
Siri-based searches. I think there's probably a way to use Shortcuts to pass a
search to Firefox Focus, but I've not tried figuring this out (and found
Shortcuts to be buggy last time I tried it — even Apple employees couldn't
figure out the issue I was having).

